# Nitrolon body + 6P Bezel?



## aerosimon (Jun 27, 2007)

Will the aluminium SF heads and tailcaps fit Nitrolon bodies (and vice versa)? Specifically I'm interested in the 6P Defender, with the crenelated bezel and clickie tailcap, but would like the option of using a nitrolon body in winter.. 

Anybody tried this, or able to check and report back?

Much appreciated
aerosimon


----------



## DrifT3R (Jun 27, 2007)

I tired it once with my uncle's 6p but it appeared not to fit.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## aerosimon (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks DrifT3R

I imagine the thread pitch could be finer on the metalic models, but dont know... 

Any SF lego maniacs out there with supporting or otherwise knowledge, 
aerosimon


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 27, 2007)

I just swapped a G2 with a Z2, if that helps any.. I don't have a 6P handy..


----------



## defusion (Jun 27, 2007)

the LED bezels are the same for the G2 and 6P, so they should all have the same threads, and should work with either bezel.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 27, 2007)

The G2, G2Z & G2L are Nitrolon versions of the 6P, Z2 & 6PL.
The bezels are interchangeable without a doubt. This includes the KL3 and KL5 LED bezels as already mentioned.
TailCaps are a slightly more complicated issue. In general the Clickie TailCaps should work on the Nitrolon bodies but on the Z41 standard LockOut TailCap.

Here are a load of photos...














































I'm sorry I can't show you photos of all possible combinations at this time...
Al


----------



## aerosimon (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks to all for chipping in. Special thanks for all that effort Al, because of you I'm 'just about' convinced the Z59 Nitrolon Defender can work Really though, all those colours and different series is invaluable as i now know that my yellow G2 isnt going to camo well for EDC The millenium series looks good with black Nitrolon, shame I cant go the M3-CB.. What else is there to say but great collection + photos. 

Oh, is the XMxx a foregrip pressure and clickie? And I wasnt quite sure what was meant by the Z41.. Is that the M series twisty? 

Thanks again guys
aerosimon


----------



## Size15's (Jun 29, 2007)

aerosimon said:


> The millenium series looks good with black Nitrolon


Rather than "millenium series" I would call it the "old M2 bezel", although you are right that the M2 is part of the Millennium Series, the M1 and M2 do not have Millennium Series bezel threads. 



aerosimon said:


> Oh, is the XMxx a foregrip pressure and clickie?


The XM00 TailCap is intended for use on universal WeaponLights. It features both a push button click switch, and a socket for a either a plug-in STxx tape pressure switch (of xx cable length), or a plug-in SRxx tape pressure switch with snap-on clamp for quick attachment to Picatinny rail [forends] as well as an integral constant-on/off pushbutton switch. 
The XMxx (for example XM05) comes with an ST05 tape switch.
The SR switch is available as an accessory only.



aerosimon;And I wasnt quite sure what was meant by the Z41.. Is that the M series twisty?[/quote said:


> The Z41 LockOut TailCap is the standard TailCap. In black as the Z41-BK it is found on the 6P, Z2 etc, and in HA as the Z41-HA it is found on the M1, M3, M4 etc.


----------



## aerosimon (Jun 29, 2007)

So the M3 wouldnt fit the G2/3 because of different thread. Are the size differences a result of thicker walls, or space for shock isolation is the reflector of say an M3 the same size as a 6P? The brochure I have says Bezel diameter M3 = 1.62" M2 = 1.47" (2005 catalogue) which must be the old M2 you note and 6P = 1.25" etc. 

With so many minor differences, I wonder is it worth starting a thread entitled something like 'Surefire Details and Code Explained' in which all of these unknowns could be summarised as a reference to newbies and others. Maybe its just that I'm interested in details.. I am learning bundles from short exchanges though, even having lurked for far too long before joining, trying to sponge and observe.. But no-matter I still didn't know what a Z41 was and when searching it, it was discussed with HA3 hence my false assumption of its line specific origin.. 

Well thanks again for some further insight, including the XMxx switch explanation. I'll check back to see whether the SF summary thread is worth pursuing. It would probably be an encyclopaedia written by yourself judging by your vast and intimate knowledge.. This is getting way off topic.. 

Thanks again Al, your effort is valued
simon


----------



## Size15's (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm having difficulty finding photos right now (and I'm away from home so I can't taken any) but the Millennium bezel threads are much wider diameter than the standard bezel threads.

Does this help?
Millennium top








Standard bottom

The Lamp Assembly used by the M2 is the same P60/P61 used by the 6P, and the Z32 Classic Shock Isolated Bezel. All three have standard bezel threads.
Shock Isolation does make the bezel diameter wider.
6P (1.25")
Z32 (1.36")
M2 (1.47")
The difference between the Z32 and M2 is mostly due to the far thicker bezel wall.
The new (current) M2 bezel is the same diameter as the old (pictured) M2 bezel at 1.47".

What is the Z32? Just one of the most common SureFire bezels (used by Classic SureFire WeaponLights including those of MP5 & Shotgun forends)
Seen here on a G2-YL (yellow)





However, you'll note that M3 bezel wall are not nearly as thick as the M2 bezel wall and yet it was wider still at 1.62"... 
Here is a photo of a Millennium TurboHead, M3 bezel and E-Series bezel:





Here is a photo of a standard [C2] bezel, proto-type M2 bezel, pre-production M2 bezel and production M2 bezel:





There are several reasons for this difference in bezel diameter and in wall thickness but mostly its because the M3's reflector needed to be as wide as possible inside its bezel, and the M2 bezel was thickened during proto-type field-testing so it could be significantly more durable [as it was to become the bezel of the M95 - most-issued WeaponLight to the US Military. This is also why the "M2" bezel was changed a while back in order to reduce the weight - a key issued raised by users during feedback to SureFire.].

For interest here are the bezel diameters and information for the FM Series of BeamFilters:

FMx3 IR BeamFilters - Glass (I'm not sure of it's details)
FMx4 Beam Diffusers - POC's 'LSD holographic 20deg diffusion polycarbonate
FMx5 Red BeamFilters - Multi-AR coated tempered Pyrex glass
FMx6 Blue BeamFilters - Multi-AR coated tempered Pyrex glass
FMx7 BeamCovers - Hard Anodised aluminium alloy

FM1x (1.62" diameter) - "M3" Millennium Bezel, 9AN & KL6.
FM2x (2.5" diameter) - Millennium TurboHead bezel & 'KT' TurboHeads.
FM3x (1.25" diameter) - Standard "6P" bezel (tight on the G2/G3/G2Z).
FM4x (1.36"diameter) - Z32 aka Classic WeaponLight Shock Isolated Bezel.
FM6x (1.47" diameter) - M2, 8AX/8NX/L7, KL3/KL5/U2 etc

FM5x for ScoutLight (FM53 IR) (new)

FM7x for HellFighter (FM73 IR), (FM77* Amber) & (FM78* Opaque) (*it would make more sense for these to be the other way around but I need to check that)

Al


----------



## aerosimon (Jun 29, 2007)

Thats fantastic information and great pictures. That is to a degree what I was expecting by the greater diameter thread section on the millenium once I thought about it. I also assume the wall thickness where those threads on the body are, is also thicker than the standard, but I could be wrong.. Definitely not the first time A slight rotation forward/up would do the trick to judge the thickness of the standards body, its just sitting flat on the table giving clomplete sideview without perspective. , but i wont push you now, Im stunned at the work your putting in to enlighten me. I'm absolutely amazed at the wall thickness of the M2/M95 bezel. Amazing change from proto to pre-production. I didnt know that the Z32 was off the HKs etc.. You are a true fountain of knowledge. I have to run, Id like to write more but ill pick this up another time. Major apologies, but just as i was to logout, (just posted in spotlights and got carried away with time), I thought id check in to see if you were stlll at work. Absolutely fantastic. 

Ill check back in soon to study those photos a bit more. Take care and many thanks, again. 
simon


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 30, 2007)

I've got both the M3/M2 ringed bezels and understand now why the M3 bezel thickness differs greatly than the M2's. When received the M3 a couple of weeks ago didn't like the bezel much (expected the current M3 bezel with gentle scallopes), but living with it, it does look kinda nice.

Size15, thanks for sharing your pictures.....You have nice collection!


----------



## DrifT3R (Jun 30, 2007)

ok i stand corrected. =]


----------



## Size15's (Jun 30, 2007)

DrifT3R said:


> ok i stand corrected. =]


You were right not to force it. The Nitrolon polymer will not stand up well to being cross-threaded by an aluminium alloy component.


----------



## souptree (Jul 3, 2007)

This is slightly off topic, but for what it's worth I have 2 G2s and (had) 2 A19 extenders. Both A19s worked fine with one body, but not the other. :shrug:


----------



## aerosimon (Jul 5, 2007)

I just saw the Z32 on an MP5 in the documentary 'US Navy Seals'. Unfortunately no real use, but it shows the mount and zooming in on the mp5 clearly shows the stepped head shape. 

Hi souptree, do either of your A19s work with the 'unfriendly' G2? Also are they the genuine SF item (and identical to each other)? I'm still umming and aahing about which extender to go for. I see lighthound has some which I think are not SF originals such as the detonator and wonder which to buy... unfortunate to hear but enlightening none the less.. Thanks for sharing
aerosimon


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 6, 2007)

I messed with the tailcap-end of my G2 to get it to make connection with an A19 I had. Basically lifted up the edge of the inner metal sleeve VERY SLIGHTLY in a few spots, making it wavy like the edges of a pie-crust, to make the connection. Still works fine with standard tailcap. 

As far as compatibility, I've gotten a Z49 clickie to work perfectly on my G2. The regular aluminum LOTC doesn't work properly on it. Also, the stock G2 non-lock-out tailcap works on the aluminum bodied lights. I find that starting easy and going backwards until you feel the threads "click", then slowly screwing it down works well. As Size15's said, don't crossthread!


----------



## aerosimon (Jul 9, 2007)

HI sween1911, is your A19 adaptor a genuine SF unit, or that like from lighthound with multi crosshatched sections? I ask because in the above pics by size15s, he has a yellow and black G2/A19/turbohead and didnt comment of needing to bend for contact...

Thanks for the ongoing input aswell, crossthreading is definitely not on my to-do list
aerosimon


----------



## Size15's (Jul 9, 2007)

Note that I've found the old version of the A19 works with the G2's I have, but not the current version.

In this photos you can see the old version (in black), and the new version (shown here in HA but would only be sold in black)


----------



## 1HI4X (Jul 9, 2007)

If you already have the nitrolon body there are currently auctions for the clicky tailcap and crenellated bezel on ebay. See the auctions section for the links. :rock: 

Sorry, I didn't link to the clicky in the link above. See the other auctions link by the ebayer.


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 14, 2007)

aerosimon said:


> HI sween1911, is your A19 adaptor a genuine SF unit, or that like from lighthound with multi crosshatched sections? I ask because in the above pics by size15s, he has a yellow and black G2/A19/turbohead and didnt comment of needing to bend for contact...
> 
> Thanks for the ongoing input aswell, crossthreading is definitely not on my to-do list
> aerosimon



Mine was a genuine A19 that I ordered direct from Surefire, maybe 3 years ago?


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 28, 2007)

sorry if I'm bringing this thread back from the grave, but I was wondering if the XMxx button and tape switch worked on the C/G/Z/P series of lights as a tailcap. what about the SW02?
Thanks,
Flash


----------



## Mad1 (Jul 28, 2007)

Im not sure about the tape switch, but the SW02 will fit C/Z/P/ series.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 28, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> sorry if I'm bringing this thread back from the grave, but I was wondering if the XMxx button and tape switch worked on the C/G/Z/P series of lights as a tailcap. what about the SW02?
> Thanks,
> Flash


All the TailCaps in this photo fit the standard body SureFires (such as the G2/6P etc)





This includes the XMxx and SW01/SW02 WeaponLight TailCaps.


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Al!
Speaking of swapping the 6P and G2 heads, I tried that and swapping the TC's with one of my S&R friends and it worked fine. I think I read somewhere that a Turbohead with a G3 body and a clicky tailcap would be good for winter use, hey…that gives me an idea for my high output light……
HAGO,
Flash


----------



## AWGD8 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Surefire G2Z nitrolon and 6PD bezel*

Hi Guys,

Will this fit





into 






Also what is the best Cree Drop in bulb for this?

I prefer something with a strobe like the WE light drop in.. Will it fit and function in all mode?

any other option? even w/o strobe but with no artifact beam.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire G2Z nitrolon and 6PD bezel*

Yup. The WE should work too, if there is an inner spring. Or you could wait for the P60L


----------



## AWGD8 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Surefire G2Z nitrolon and 6PD bezel*

I think I like the Z2 body design --Tactical

with a metal 6p defender bezel for better heat transfer.

Drop in LED is a must since LED technology keeps changing. 


G2Z - L ?


----------



## flash_bang (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Surefire G2Z nitrolon and 6PD bezel*

I'm wondering if I should get the Z32 or a black M2 bezel for my G2. Any comments? I'm thinking z32 because I can find those, but not really sure otherwise
thanks,
Flash


----------

